

Mozilla Foundation Chair Explains SOPA/PIPA in Plain English - dmor
http://blog.lizardwrangler.com/2012/01/17/pipasopa-and-why-you-should-care/

======
dmor
I've submitted this because many non-tech people have been asking me for a
layman's version of SOPA/PIPA explanation, and I think this has been
effective. Our tech advocacy spilling into the mainstream is good. If other
people have good links for laymen, please share them here so we can pass them
on.

